# Brands, tightish/baggy fit



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL that video is hilarious at the end. But yeah I'm wondering where i can get a pair of slim fitting pants too. be nice if they were black. I have VERY skinny legs too. And where can I get goggles with that kind of tint? Thanks guys!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats what we in the snowboarding world like to call standard fit. There is a post in the gear section talking about this exact same thing. Pants and gogs. As for bright colors, for that fit try Volcom. The gogs look like Smith Phenoms with the ignitor mirror. If you want even more mirroring, Ashbury's are where its at. Of course then you have to do the whole dirty Rome kid getup. Some normal pants hemmed, a jacket thats a little too big/long, long unkept hair...and you pretty much have to have 32 boots, its like a rule, probably cause of Joe Sexton.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

looks like he's wearing a pair of Airblaster pants.

i could be wrong though, but Airblasters fit like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Try Ride gear. There pants are not super baggy.


----------

